# Difference between The Chips



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I am thinking of buying a chip for my new Humminbird so I can get the better definition of the depth lines. I am finding the two different programs available on line. The first appears just to be a independent chip where the second one appears to be inside a case. Can someone tell me the difference between the two ?

Humminbird Lakemaster 6000151 Digital GPS Electronic Fishing Chart - Great Lakes - Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky)

And

LAKEMASTER Lakemaster 6000161 Contour Elite Mapping Software - Great Lakes

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have both the Navionics premium and the Lakemaster digital great lakes edition in my Hummingbird 1198. I have had the navionics for many years and still prefer it over lakemaster. The only reason i got the lakemaster is because i bought a Minn Kota Terrova with i-pilot Link. And in order for the terrova to work in unison with the hummingbird you need the lakemaster chip. I might be wrong here but i think the hummingbird digital lakemaster chips are for that reason, to work with hummingbird fishfinders and minn kota trolling motors.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Tightlines,
After reading the specs for both chips you are correct about the digital being for the Terrova I pilot. You would think that since that chip helps control your trolling that it would cost more but in looking around the Elite Mapping costs more on average than the digital one ?? I currently dont have the Terrova but never know, I might win the lottery and be able to buy one then.
Thanks for your help.

Ron


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Ron,
Don't claim to have any first hand knowledge but I am thinking that Contour Elite does NOT have an SD card (chip) that you can use in your HB unit.
As I read it this is a software package for your PC.
"This unique software lets you access high-definition LakeMasterlake data on your PC."
I don't think that the software will allow the user to create maps on an SD card either. So unless you want to take your laptop in the boat with you the Elite thing will leave you high and dry.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

OldSchool,
Thanks for that info, I guess it is time for a call to HB to see what they say.

Ron


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

OldSchool is correct. Contour Elite is software for a computer. There are different versions for different sections of the country. A high percentage of the lakes on each version are what they call HD which means they have one foot contour lines and Lakemaster people surveyed the lake themselves. The main thing of the software is that you can select a number of variables about species, time of year, weather conditions etc. and the software will show you where that species should be around the lake. Then you can zoom in with a 3D view on any area and see the actual contours of the bottom. One thing that impressed me is that it might show you a very small area in the middle of nowhere that should be holding fish and when you zoom in you find there is a small point along a contour line you would never know was there. You can then get the GPS coordinates for that point. Another nifty thing is that you can select which side of a structure you want to look at. You may have heard you should fish into the wind because wind will create current and fish face into a current. The theory being that fish will see your bait approaching them. If the wind is out of the north you choose the south side of structures and that's what it will show you.

Does it work? I don't know yet but I'll find out in a couple more months.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks Shaggy, interested in your results.


Ron


----------

